# Finally made a website



## Wabsta (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.michielmagendans.nl/
It's WIP atm.

And, I pledge to put stuff I do on it. Like stuff I develop. Also, I pledge to keep a blog. But it will probably be dutch.

So, what do you think?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good, but will it be in Dutch only?


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 31, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Looks good, but will it be in Dutch only?


Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yea, I think I will keep my blog dutch.
My portfolio on the other hand, will be in English I think.
Or maybe I'll just put some flags on the top of my website to switch to an english version.

Like I said, WIP


----------



## Waflix (Jan 31, 2011)

What is your site about, actually? Is it just a blog about Minecraft, or...?


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 31, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> What is your site about, actually? Is it just a blog about Minecraft, or...?


A personal blog/portfolio.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, you speak english well.

I like the font choices, but you might want to stop the anti-aliasing and keep it pixel-exact.










EDIT: The pixel fonts for headers and shit.


----------



## Splych (Feb 1, 2011)

great blog .
i like the style of it , and the font choices ! 
if only i knew dutch , i await the day you add a flag for the english


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Wow, you speak english well.
> 
> I like the font choices, but you might want to stop the anti-aliasing and keep it pixel-exact.
> 
> ...


Ah thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you weren't being sarcastic or whatever ofcourse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaaanyway, about those fonts, they are images generated on the fly. Yes, I wanted to keep it pixel exact, but too bad, it's not possible atm.
It's a thing called "Cufon". A nice little javascript that can put any font you'd like on any website.
Looking in OpenWebfont atm tho, that seemed to work a little better.

@Slpych: Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll work on the english part today, if I'm not too busy at work.

EDIT: Rydian, what browser do you use? Cause, Internet Explorer makes those fonts veeeeery ugly


----------



## Narayan (Feb 1, 2011)

i like the minecraft. looks good. and what was in the what am i post? the soon to be look of your portfolio page? 

i used google translate to understand.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 1, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> i like the minecraft. looks good. and what was in the what am i post? the soon to be look of your portfolio page?
> 
> i used google translate to understand.


It's a sneak preview of a News site I'm making for a local TV station. And it's gonna get in my portfolio as soon as it's done.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 1, 2011)

It was a compliment, until now I didn't know you spoke another language.

And I'm using firefox.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It was a compliment, until now I didn't know you spoke another language.
> 
> And I'm using firefox.


Ah, thanks again then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yea, I should probably look into OpenWebFont then..


----------



## nando (Feb 1, 2011)

i would add a little bit more margin around everything.


----------

